# HELP Sick Puppy!!



## SamanthaT (Jul 3, 2011)

My 12 week old toy poodle Pepper has had the runs since we brought him home on July1st. Stool sample on July 6th was negative. Stool sample on July 20th showed coccidia. So, he started on Albon last Wednesday. He has been very active, alert, happy, eating, and drinking fine through all of this until TODAY. Today he has had watery squirts, his tummy is very audibly rumbly, you can feel this as well. He will not eat, he will not drink, and he has not played since he got up at 7am. I have been giving him 1cc of water in a syringe every hour since 9am. He is not vomiting, just the diarrhea. I have not seen any blood in it. Whereas it had been sloppy pudding since he came home, today it is watery squirts.

Here is my question.....of course it is Sunday!!!! With the 1cc of water every hour, is this an emergency? He only weighs 2 lbs, so I know he can dehydrate quickly. Can this wait until tomorrow morning? Can I hope that he will perk up in a few hours and eat? He doesn't always eat when offered, but then will eat voraciously later. What should I do?????? Thank you.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm not that experienced, but I know you should probably call the vet, I think they should have an emergency vet too. In the meantime, I know canned pumpkin (no seasoning, plain) and plain yogurt helps with a rumbly tummy too. I know someone with more experience can tell you better. I hope your puppy feels better :-D


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would call the ER vet if you have one. A puppy this little can run into hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) if they don't eat on a regular basis.


----------



## SamanthaT (Jul 3, 2011)

Heading to emergency vet...thank you.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

SamanthaT said:


> Heading to emergency vet...thank you.


I was going to say--I'd take him to the vet ASAP. I predict metrodiazonal (sp) in his future--at least that's what my vet always prescribes. 

Let us know how it goes!!!!! **fingers crossed** Pepper is okay!


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

how is he?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am glad she decided to go to the emergency vet. With puppies you just can't wait. I hope he is OK.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I hope he's okay, too. Was she sold a sick puppy? It sounds like she just got him.  I hope he's alright.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

I also hope this little pup is better. Please keep us posted and sending hugs to you.


----------



## SamanthaT (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you. Pepper is back to his old self this morning and felt instantly better after the sub Q fluids. The ER vet recommended putting a little low fat cottage cheese with his food to encourage him to eat and he was WILD for this. I don't eat cottage cheese, so am wondering if it is ok to give him a tsp. or so with his food for a while?

The ER vet wanted to give him flagyl but didn't have a dose small enough for his 2#!!! So, he got amoxicillin. He had a stool check, a bloodwork check, vital signs, and fluids and I am down $200!!!! But to have him back to his regular, spaz self, and (now) regular runny pudding stools would be worth a lot more then that.

I do have a call in to our regular vet because I called Saturday as he got 5 days of Albon, but still had runny stools. They had me pick up what I thought was more albon on Saturday to start today, but it is not albon!!!! So, I need to make sure I am not doubling up on ATB. I didn't give it to him and am waiting for the call. Perhaps it is flagyl? Then I need to know if it is ok to give amoxicillin and flagyl together.

Thank you so much again for all your well wishes and hugs, I can't even describe how much I appreciate your support. Back to my hoppy, spazoid puppy!!!


----------



## Katie (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh Samantha, I am so glad he is so much better. Keeping you both in my thoughts, for this week, as things settle down.


----------



## poodlemom2be (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome! I'm so glad he's alright!!


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*So glad..*

Hi Samantha- I am so happy to hear that you sweet little puppy is on the way to recovery- I am sure you were worried sick over him and feeling so helpless..they are just like babies to us sometimes, aren't they? 
Thankfully,there are soo many wonderful, knowledgable people on this forum, always willing to lend a hand- or a shoulder to cry on, if need be!
Thankfully, all will be well with your pup, yayyyy


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Samantha,
I'm so relieved to hear that Pepper is back to normal (at least except for the runny stools)! I'm curious to hear what your vet says about that. 

Give him a pat and a scratch behind the ear from all of us!


----------



## SamanthaT (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I cannot say how much I appreciate all of your knowledge and support. Pepper is still doing very well, wild and crazy today with a WHOLE LOT OF PEE, from all those fluids. I am not complaining, what a difference from yesterday. 

I talked to the regular vet's office this am, because I was worried we were doubling up on Amoxicillin. But then this afternoon, the vet herself called me to talk about what was in the medicine they gave me on Saturday. She said it is their "pepto bismal" cocktail for puppies with diarrhea and includes another dewormer and flagyl and to go ahead and give him that with the amoxicillin from the emergency vet. I hadn't seen this vet, she is the main one and has one other assistant vet. She wanted to know everything and was as kind as can be and very concerned. She wants me to bring him if he still has runny stools by Friday and she wants to see him herself if he is not completely over it by Friday. I am very happy with this vet, we started using them when we moved to this area, and she came highly recommended from many who would know! She has lived up to her reputation with us and we feel blessed to have her practice in this area. Plus she is outrageously CHEAP compared to our vet across town (who was also very good, we have been blessed!)

So, that's the skinny. Did I answer all the questions? Pepper is like a baby, he cries every time I leave the room!!!! I had one baby like that, but he is 11 now and doing better, so there is hope that Pepper will grow up, too.


----------

